# biesse works-nc1000



## Eli Sherk (Mar 26, 2014)

hi there I just bought a used biesse cnc router 37 2004 model with a nc1000 controller , would someone know if it is possible to run biesseworks on this machine


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forums. Eli

CNC Routing - Router Forums


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eli.


----------



## solidcamx (Apr 13, 2014)

hi,

contact me I'll send you a sample program
:// [email protected]//


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You mshould be able to run it we run Biesseworks on an old NC200 machine


----------

